

Evidence that hypnosis is a real phenomenon (2005) - amichail
http://www.sciencentral.com/articles/view.php3?article_id=218392595

======
iterationx
I've read many books about hypnosis. Here's a way to describe it. When I shake
your hand your mind goes into "shake your hand" mode. "Shake your hand" mode
happens at a subset of the set of conscious awareness - it exists from the
start of handshake to the end of the handshake. There are exploits a super-
conscious person can do to you during those points.

